# Schwinn D-12? Correct parts questions



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello all. I bought this one yesterday, but am not too familiar with this model. I’m under the assumption that it’s a D-12. Just had a few questions. Do you think the Admiral badge is correct? And I believe the truss rods were added and shouldn’t be there. Is that correct? If this badge isn’t correct, what would be correct on this bike. The bike is a 1953, ifnthst matters. Also needs the correct seatpost clamp and the pedals are most matched. Thanks in advance for your help.   Danny


----------



## spoker (Feb 4, 2019)

on my 55 balloner hornet,there were truss rods but no fender indentations


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice  find!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

spoker said:


> on my 55 balloner hornet,there were truss rods but no fender indentations



Interesting. No indents on mine either, but the D-12 was a really stripped model and none of the ones I found pics of had them. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

Schwinn lover said:


> Nice  find!



Thank you!


----------



## spoker (Feb 4, 2019)

the fenders are fairly narrow compared to upper level bikes


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

spoker said:


> the fenders are fairly narrow compared to upper level bikes



That’s true.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2019)

The D-13 had the truss rods.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> The D-13 had the truss rods.



Oh ok, so mine would not have?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Oh ok, so mine would not have?



Most likely not, my D-12 has no truss Rods or Fender dimples. Sweet bike there!


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 4, 2019)

My 53 Meteor was original but had the other style chain wheel, like the D-13 with a standard chain, although it doesn't show that way in the catalog. I think the catalogs may not have been exact, so your D-12 may have come with truss rods, or maybe ordered new with them added.


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 4, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Most likely not, my D-12 has no truss Rods or Fender dimples. Sweet bike there!
> 
> View attachment 943470



I've been looking for another one like mine! That's it, except mine had a cantilever frame. Same color too, but mine had a layer of red paint over everything. That shows the chain wheel and chain that doesn't agree with the catalog.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Most likely not, my D-12 has no truss Rods or Fender dimples. Sweet bike there!
> 
> View attachment 943470



Cool, because I prefer the look without them. Good looking bike there also. I love these plane janes


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 4, 2019)

Everything looks wrong, you should sell it to me and I’ll ride it around Santa Cruz!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm throwing 10 bucks on the table betting that's a 1952 model D-12.  lol  Is the serial an A - B or C number? What's the screw spacing in the head badge, 3 1/4 for the large Schwinn oval badge that were on most of the 1953 models? 
The D models had the option for truss rods, .75 in 51 and up to a buck 40 in 1954, so they could have been original to the bike.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Everything looks wrong, you should sell it to me and I’ll ride it around Santa Cruz!!!!



You’re always willing to help me out. Thanks Gary!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I'm throwing 10 bucks on the table betting that's a 1952 model D-12.  lol  Is the serial an A - B or C number? What's the screw spacing in the head badge, 3 1/4 for the large Schwinn oval badge that were on most of the 1953 models?
> The D models had the option for truss rods, .75 in 51 and up to a buck 40 in 1954, so they could have been original to the bike.



Serial number starts with A and badge screw spacing is 2 1/4”  Previous owner told me he added the truss rods. They are real Schwinn, but he said the bike did not have them when he got it. It also had a beautiful Schwinn ding dong bell on it.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

As you can see, the serial number is silver. Never seen that before. It doesn’t look like it was done by someone at home. The lines are perfect and crisp. Anyone ever seen that before?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe it’s just dried up  wax from some loving care???


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 4, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Maybe it’s just dried up  wax from some loving care???



No, it’s definitely silver paint. It’s really odd


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> No, it’s definitely silver paint. It’s really odd




You should see my Black impact socket set I got from Harbor Freight. I did the same thing to the socket size engravings so I could see the damn markings. Brush paint the stampings/indentations, let it dry a wee bit and gently wipe it down with a thinner dampened tee shirt. 

And shucky darn, I lost ten bucks.   I missed that 52 A serial number by only 2000 or so stampings.  Still hard to believe your badge hole spacing is the old 2 1/4" on a Sept 53 SN'd frame. I have no idea why Schwinn would have a double standard on the screw hole spacing, really odd unless somehow that is a 52. This sweet 53 Hornet, an example, shows the large oval. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1953-schwinn-hornet-485.146889/   Did the seller re-drill the head tube when he added the truss rods? Anyway, the truss rods could have been ordered from the factory on that bike. Sweet B-12! 

Oh......... Give me a heads up if you're removing and tossing the truss rods.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> You should see my Black impact socket set I got from Harbor Freight. I did the same thing to the socket size engravings so I could see the damn markings. Brush paint the stampings/indentations, let it dry a wee bit and gently wipe it down with a thinner dampened tee shirt.
> 
> And shucky darn, I lost ten bucks.   I missed that 52 A serial number by only 2000 or so stampings.  Still hard to believe your badge hole spacing is the old 2 1/4" on a Sept 53 SN'd frame. I have no idea why Schwinn would have a double standard on the screw hole spacing, really odd unless somehow that is a 52. This sweet 53 Hornet, an example, shows the large oval. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1953-schwinn-hornet-485.146889/   Did the seller re-drill the head tube when he added the truss rods? Anyway, the truss rods could have been ordered from the factory on that bike. Sweet B-12!
> 
> Oh......... Give me a heads up if you're removing and tossing the truss rods.



Interesting and good info either way. I am going to remove the truss rods, but won’t be tossing them, lol. I plan to sell them since they are so clean. Pm me if you are interested. Thank you for all the info.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2019)

Here’s my D-13 with truss rods and fender light.


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 5, 2019)

I had a 51 D-12 with skiptooth sweetheart chainring and ND mod D hub. Second pic is how I got it. Replaced damaged fenders with correct green fenders with t-rod dimples and holes for light, so now I'm building a D-13! Since I had to replace the rims, I got some painted S2 rims. I drilled them and the hubs out for the 11g chrome spokes. Added truss rods and Delta light. Since the wheels were now beefier looking with those stout spokes, I put on a pair Deli 26 x 2.35 tires for a more muscular look. These tires are a real bargain on eBay-usually less than $50 a pair and free shipping. They also ride really nice-added feature is no reflective stripes or lettering. Had a brown saddle but the black one looks better and is in better shape, so running with that. Will be listing for sale by the end of the week.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 5, 2019)

I have an Admiral badged 1947 D-12 with the same screw spacing. My Packard badged 1951 had the same spacing, but the screws broke off so drilled new holes & tapped for a large Schwinn badge.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Here’s my D-13 with truss rods and fender light.
> 
> View attachment 943669



And chrome rims. So the D-13 was a mid road price model?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> I have an Admiral badged 1947 D-12 with the same screw spacing. My Packard badged 1951 had the same spacing, but the screws broke off so drilled new holes & tapped for a large Schwinn badge.View attachment 943694
> View attachment 943693



I absolutely love the patina on that Admiral badge. Is it still on the bike?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> And chrome rims. So the D-13 was a mid road price model?



Weird thing about these bikes...chrome rims were an option on these, so was a 1/2 inch drivetrain over the skip tooth setup. What are the chances I would land up with two 1950 straightbars, same color and chrome S-2 rims?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Weird thing about these bikes...chrome rims were an option on these, so was a 1/2 inch drivetrain over the skip tooth setup. What are the chances I would land up with two 1950 straightbars, same color and chrome S-2 rims?



That is pretty crazy. Awesome bikes tho. I really love these things.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 5, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I absolutely love the patina on that Admiral badge. Is it still on the bike?



Yes, that bike is going to remain in its present condition.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> Yes, that bike is going to remain in its present condition.View attachment 943862



Oh my gosh, it’s beautiful. Honestly that appeals to me more than mine. If you ever want to sell this bike or work some kinda trade, hit me up. What a beauty!


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 5, 2019)

Shows it to be Sept 1953 bike. The serial is the right size and everything to be authentic. Looks like the fender braces were also touched up with silver paint.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

Scout Evans said:


> Shows it to be Sept 1953 bike. The serial is the right size and everything to be authentic. Looks like the fender braces were also touched up with silver paint.



Yeah, definitely an authentic bike. I don’t believe the fender braces have been touched. Sommareas have mild corrosion on them and others don’t


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 5, 2019)

Great survivor...hard to find in blue...looks all correct with addition of braces


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you. What do you mean by addition of braces?


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 5, 2019)

Danny, here is a '51 D-12 I owned several years ago, with a locking springer. I believe it was special ordered this way. Truss rods were an option that could be added as well.







Price sheet that GTs58 shared with me on 2/12/16 showing the springer upgrade, truss rods as well as other options:


----------



## PlasticNerd (Feb 5, 2019)

I’d leave the truss rods on it, looks rad!!!!!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Danny, here is a '51 D-12 I owned several years ago, with a locking springer. I believe it was special ordered this way. Truss rods were an option that could be added as well.
> 
> View attachment 944131
> 
> ...



That one looks really good with the springer. It came up in google images when I searched Schwinn D-12. Love it


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 5, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> I’d leave the truss rods on it, looks rad!!!!!



I do too, I just love the simple look without them.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 10, 2019)

Something more to my liking has come along. I think I want to sell this one to finance the other. Can you guys give me a good idea of a price to put on it? I want to get as much as I can without pricing it too high. Just want to get some info before I post if for sale in the complete bike’s section. Thank you.


----------



## frank 81 (Feb 11, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I'm throwing 10 bucks on the table betting that's a 1952 model D-12.  lol  Is the serial an A - B or C number? What's the screw spacing in the head badge, 3 1/4 for the large Schwinn oval badge that were on most of the 1953 models?
> The D models had the option for truss rods, .75 in 51 and up to a buck 40 in 1954, so they could have been original to the bike.


----------

